
Machine, a machine learning IDE with instantaneous, visual feedback - FredrikNoren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9q9qacAKoM
======
blixt
Very cool! Looks great for people who want to or are getting started with ML
and want to visualize what's going on in the training process.

